# Spots on TS top



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've recently noticed several "black spots" (see photos) on the top of my TS. I've always cleaned the top with blade cleaner, coated it with Glidecoat and kept it covered when not in use in a heated shop. These spots just recently appeared on the saw which is about 6 years old. I've never used the table top for any assmbly or finishing. 

On discovering these spots I repeated the cleaning using steel wool to scub the spots but nothing seems to change. The spots are not rough in texture nor do the areas apear to be eating into the surface. 

Thoughts, comments? 

Thanks in advance. 
Jon


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The problem with using blade cleaner, Jon, is that it'll remove your previously applied protective coating as well as anything else.
Two things you could try: ceramic stove top cleaner, or Autosol. Then paste furniture wax for protection. All those items are inexpensive products.
You'd also need one of those little synthetic pads to apply the ceramic stove top cleaning compound. 
I think covering your saw was the culprit; I used to do the same and had the same issue as you. I don't do that anymore.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jon, I just went out to the shop and tried the ceramic stove top cleaner on some of my darker spots...worked like a charm! Lots of elbow grease as well (unfortunately).
Washed it down with Mineral Spirits, then rewaxed with Carnauba furniture wax.
I was shocked at how much tarnish came off.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Listen to Dan...
try Distilled White Vinegar on the spots...
make sure you neutralize the DWV w/ baking soda when yur done or thee vinegar will keep on ''cleaning.......
those green scrubby pads will save you a lot of elbow grease...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Doesn't distilled white vinegar have water in it?
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Listen to Dan..."
-Stick

I've been telling that to SWMBO for years. Water offa duck's back.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "Listen to Dan..."
> -Stick
> 
> I've been telling that to SWMBO for years. Water offa duck's back.


put her on the phone... we'll get this issue set right....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DaninVan @Stick486

Thank you Dan and Stick for the quick and informative comments. I will proceed and advise. I'm all in for saving "elbow grease" with the little green pads but one has to wonder about 
Dan's choice of words "washing it down" when it comes to Mineral Spirits.:fie:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> [MENTION=69143]
> one has to wonder about Dan's choice of words "washing it down" when it comes to Mineral Spirits.:fie:


How so???
it is something it really needs before you wax...
turps, thinner, spirits is the final rise... (what ever is not used and the cheapest..
also they will remove all traces of anything that is on that metal...
Ya know.. you may have to use them to preclean.. I would...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486

Sorry about that Stick. I was having a bit of fun with the combination of "washing it down" and "spirits" . I understand the intention of the recommendation and agree with that aspect in full.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @Stick486
> 
> Sorry about that Stick. I was having a bit of fun with the combination of "washing it down" and "spirits" . I understand the intention of the recommendation and agree with that aspect in full.


no problem...
must have been asleep at the wheel....

FYI.. Spirits are keep under the bed or in the closet...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Doesn't distilled white vinegar have water in it?
> Herb


for this tast.. no problemo...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you know those ''stains'' are black rust and a natural protectorate for the CI...
read this...
?Black Rust? and Cast Iron Seasoning - Sheryl's Blog

also.. when/if you use the DWV only get it on the spot... don't let ig go any where's els or you'll be opening a can of worms... *VOE...*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*That's the Spirit!*



JFPNCM said:


> @DaninVan
> @Stick486
> 
> Thank you Dan and Stick for the quick and informative comments. I will proceed and advise. I'm all in for saving "elbow grease" with the little green pads but one has to wonder about
> Dan's choice of words "washing it down" when it comes to Mineral Spirits.:fie:


Ha! MINERAL spirits for the CI...RUM for the GI.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486

"Black rust" an interesting thought worth looking further.

"Spirits in the closet and under the bed" sounds like the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @Stick486
> 
> 
> "Spirits in the closet and under the bed" sounds like the stuff of nightmares.


naw... my friends need a place stay when they stop in...
great having them... people tend to keep their distance...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @Stick486
> 
> "Black rust" an interesting thought worth looking further.


you just may leave it there...
badge of honor and all...
let us know what your research turns up...


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago, I had 50 some 2x6 8s delivered to build a deck on the outside of our new Screened porch. Due to the weather being very rainy in the next week and the fact that we both came down with the flu. We always do everything together.
It was at least three weeks until I got busy on the deck.
Well to store the lumber, I stacked it in my shop on my table saw and the run out table attached to it. 5 stacks with 10 boards each. As I peeled them off the stack to use them and got to bottom of the first stack, I saw that the bottom board had left a heavy coat of mildew on the wood. But the bad part was where it extended on to my table saw. It was a complete coat of rust, eating right into the metal.
I could do nothing with it until I unloaded the last boards. It was terrible. I had no idea that the treated wood would do that to my table saw.
I had to use a fine grit of water sand paper and 00 steel wool to get it back to a nice smooth shine.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Geez, I feel your pain, David!
That's exactly why you are only allowed to use Hot Dipped galvanized or Stainless Steel fasteners with PT wood; it's corrosive as Hell.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

That's table saw cancer so there's nothing you can do. sit and chat with it spend as much quality time as you can, still whatever you do in 300 years it will be dead. N


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

neville9999 said:


> That's table saw cancer so there's nothing you can do. sit and chat with it spend as much quality time as you can, still whatever you do in 300 years it will be dead. N



.....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Geez, I feel your pain, David!
> That's exactly why you are only allowed to use Hot Dipped galvanized or Stainless Steel fasteners with PT wood; it's corrosive as Hell.


or ceramic...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes. Coated also. My bad.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Geez, I feel your pain, David!
> That's exactly why you are only allowed to use Hot Dipped galvanized or Stainless Steel fasteners with PT wood; it's corrosive as Hell.


That's why I have an old skill saw and sawzall dedicated to working with PT wood for landscaping projects.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I get those spots on my arms...they are called age spots.
OK, now to business. Good advice. I never cover anything that would rust even though my shop is part of my basement and has central heat and air. The other day I got ambitious (that is your cue, stick!) and cleaned off the lathe bed and waxed it.
Cue? Stick? Hey, no pun intended but it did come out witty, didn't it?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........
I gots the feeling there more to ''Knothead'' than meets the eye....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm saving Neville's 'comic' comment! I may need that some day.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've ran more Google searches on the topic than I care to imagine and the only one that seemed relevant was the one Stick noted on black rust. Alternative searches:
1) The local Rockler store labeled it as "RUST" stating that it should be removed wih mineral oil and steel wool. After 30 minutes of scrubbing on one spot I could not see any evidence of change and so I've abandoned that approach. 
2) A manager at one of the local lumber yards suggested it was black mold I seriously doubt that one. 
3) I called JET Customer Service and they commented that type of "blemish" is not uncommon on cast iron tables, particularly on one that has been covered. Apparently it takes only a minor amount of moisture which evaporates quickly with temperatire changes to creat the blemish. They suggested I ignore it. 
4) My neighbor has some similar spots on his TS that has been in his basement for years.

So, I'm going to take Stick's advice and ignore it. I'll continue to clean the table and wax it regularly and if one day it rots, well that's another day. 

Thank you one and all for the comments.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if it makes you feel any better...
Some of my tables have that mark of distinction.. and they are a non=issue...

so tell us ...
how do you intend to clean and w/ what???
what wax will you be using???
what about the rest of the saw.... what's yur series of hows...


----------



## CamoJoe (Aug 19, 2015)

With new table saws priced at $2K to $3K, I would think they could use stainless steel on the top.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Secret Uncovered*

I was talking to my retired machinist buddy this morning. The subject of protecting cast iron machine surfaces came up and he recalled a horror show at the aero-space plant where he worked.
They covered all the machinery with poly sheets for a couple of days while the machine shop was repainted. When they took the poly off _all the machinery had rust on the bare metal parts_!
We're talking about BIG machines, and a lot of them.
So yeh, apparently _not_ covering machinery is a well kept secret. :surprise:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486

Pleased to hear that it's a "non issue" from your perspective as well.
I plan to coninue with BitCleaner followed by a covering of Glidecoat on a regualr basis. 

@DaninVan
Appreciate the follow up I'm leavng my TS, joiner, bandsaw etc uncovered from now on. A frighening though all that "nakedness"!>


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...I didn't _used to_ think of "nakedness' and "frightening" in the same sentence.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

daninvan said:


> heh...i didn't _used to_ think of "nakedness' and "frightening" in the same sentence.


ho,ho,ho


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DaninVan @Herb Stoops


Only when it involves cold, hard, iron.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> I'm saving Neville's 'comic' comment! I may need that some day.


Not without paying me a fat commission you won't be using it, I will send an invoice to anyone who uses my jokes. N


----------

